# CPT code for Open debridement of prepatellar bursa



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 17, 2018)

Is there a CPT code for Open Debridement with loose body removal of the prepatellar bursa?  Thanks.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jan 17, 2018)

For practical purposes, the Prepatellar Bursa is a "Subcutaneous" structure, so any code for this is going to be for a technically simple and uncomplicated procedure.  "Loose Body" of the Prepatellar Bursa is usually a mass of fibrous tissue that may be relatively loose and mobile within the bursa, sometimes totally free.  It can slide around in the bursa and be a nuisance.  Although pathologically not a "tumor" in the sense that a "tumor" is an abnormal growing mass of tissue, it is a mass of fibrous tissue, and could be equated to a "tumor."  As such, you could try *27327*:* Excision of "tumor" (loose body mass) of the knee area, subcutaneous, less that 3 cm*. (which they usually are).  If you don't like that code, then you could go with *27599*: *Unlisted procedure, knee*, and pair it with 27327.

Hopefully this helps you.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## PattiW (Jan 22, 2019)

*Radical excision prepatellar bursa*

Would you think that for a "greater than 20cm" prepatellar bursa, using 27364 would be the best code? This was a chronic, massive cyst that pathologically was "lymphohystiocitic inflammation", if that makes a difference. He also had to remove the excess skin from this chronic mass before being able to close. I would appreciate your thoughts, Dr. Pechacek! 

Thank you,
Patti White, CPC


----------

